# Xperia play can play n64 games



## stylow (Mar 30, 2011)

It is possible to run emulators on the Xperia play without hacking it.
You can play n64 games on the Xperia Play with the d pad.
Here a vid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zf2QsSQzsiY...player_embedded


Source
http://www.pspking.de/


----------



## dib (Mar 30, 2011)

I noticed this but I'm not seeing how it's possible on a system that _just_ launched.  Does Xperia share the same architecture as the PSP and they are simply running Daedalus?


----------



## Jolan (Mar 30, 2011)

The link says they're using an android emulator.


----------



## prowler (Mar 30, 2011)

dib said:
			
		

> I noticed this but I'm not seeing how it's possible on a system that _just_ launched.  Does Xperia share the same architecture as the PSP and they are simply running Daedalus?


They're running the N64 Android emulator.

Beaten.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## raulpica (Mar 30, 2011)

Must... resist... buying... Xperia Play! NGGGH!

Seriously, that's awesome. I wonder how Zelda: OoT would run on it.
Also gimme PSX emulation and it's a must-buy.


----------



## thedicemaster (Mar 30, 2011)

any half-decent android phone can do that.
let me add some things to the list:
xperia play unhacked can play:
free angry birds
GBA
GBC
GB
NES
snes
N64
PSX
gamegear
genesis
atari
nintendoDS(low framerates and crappy compatibility though)
mame
C64
amiga500
and whatever else you can find on market.android.com
really, topics about whatever the xperia play can run are pointless.


----------



## stylow (Mar 30, 2011)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> any half-decent android phone can do that.
> let me add some things to the list:
> xperia play unhacked can play:
> free angry birds
> ...


I made this thread not to tell that it can play n64 games but to tell that the psp buttons work on the emulator
(Sorry if it meant something else )


----------



## thedicemaster (Mar 30, 2011)

and those buttons will work in all the emulators i mentioned, because they all have user-customizable button settings and gingerbread added button mappings for game-controller buttons


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, saying an Android app runs on an Android device isn't really news. Framerate does seem to be pretty decent, though, at least for a Snapdragon device.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 30, 2011)

This phone needs to be on AT&T. Like right now. Now.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 30, 2011)

Eh, the only thing it really brings to the table over other phones is the gamepad, and really, if you're stuck on AT&T, just get an Atrix and use the onscreen controls, or hookup a Wiimote to it. The hardware on the Xperia Play is hardly anything impressive; in fact, the only thing it offers over last year's X10 is a gamepad and an extra 128MB of RAM. The Atrix has a Tegra 2, and some quick tests have already shown it may be more powerful than the new iPad (and assuming it uses roughly the same hardware, the eventual iPhone 4G).


----------



## Satangel (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice to see some phones being able to emulate decent consoles. Just what I need in my next phone!


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 30, 2011)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> Eh, the only thing it really brings to the table over other phones is the gamepad, and really, if you're stuck on AT&T, just get an Atrix and use the onscreen controls, or hookup a Wiimote to it. The hardware on the Xperia Play is hardly anything impressive; in fact, the only thing it offers over last year's X10 is a gamepad and an extra 128MB of RAM. The Atrix has a Tegra 2, and some quick tests have already shown it may be more powerful than the new iPad (and assuming it uses roughly the same hardware, the eventual iPhone 4G).


Wow, that does look pretty good. That's gonna be a tough choice for me. :/


----------



## ganons (Mar 30, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=281...p;#entry3495289

I'm waiting for my LG optimus 2x. This + wiimote + HDMI = win


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 30, 2011)

This is the perfect portable for emulators like this, seriously. But it's so damn expensive right now (without a contract)... I'll wait a little (six months) and get it for a little less. =)


----------



## thedicemaster (Mar 30, 2011)

perfect would've been at least dual-core.
i think the "best emulation android" is a tie between LG optimus 2X(tegra2 for good framerates, HDMI for TV-out) and the xperia play(gamepad for better controls)

and there are some alternatives to a built-in gamepad.
i just got a zeemote (paired using bluez IME) for emulation.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 30, 2011)

It's a shame that N64oid was removed from the Android market, apparently because too many people were complaining. It was by no means perfect, but good progress was being made. Hopefully it will be released again in a better state.


----------



## Zetta_x (Mar 30, 2011)

That's pretty sweet, although I find it redundant to make everything in this entire world to run emulators.

Edit: I know, I know, it gives people choices...


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fake


----------



## meornot0 (Mar 30, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Fake








seriously????
Theres an emulator for android, xperia runs android.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 30, 2011)

*"This video has been removed by the user"*


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 30, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> *"This video has been removed by the user"*


Indeed. Which is very lame. Cause it was a good video.
I mean, it showed how good n64 does on the xperia play, and convinced me to buy one in the near future..


----------



## meornot0 (Mar 30, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> *"This video has been removed by the user"*


hmmm.....


----------



## rdurbin (Mar 30, 2011)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> Eh, the only thing it really brings to the table over other phones is the gamepad, and really, if you're stuck on AT&T, just get an Atrix and use the onscreen controls, or hookup a Wiimote to it. The hardware on the Xperia Play is hardly anything impressive; in fact, the only thing it offers over last year's X10 is a gamepad and an extra 128MB of RAM. The Atrix has a Tegra 2, and some quick tests have already shown it may be more powerful than the new iPad (and assuming it uses roughly the same hardware, the eventual iPhone 4G).



I dont understand the wii remote thing.  Im guessing the emulators allow you to connect to them using blue tooth and play the games using them.  The problem is how would you hold both the screen in front of you and the wii remote, you would need at least 3 hands and would people seriously carry a wii remote with there phone where ever they go, seems kind of a pain to me.  Xperia play does seem very interesting but the problem I see with it is there is no L2 and R2 buttons, just L1 and R1.  This would cause problems with some psx games.  Similar problem to psp not having L2 and R2 for its psx classics games.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www.gossipgamers.com/n64-emulator-o...a-play-preview/

Working video link!


----------



## ganons (Mar 31, 2011)

zelda oot on LG Optimus 2X http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_O2W1_WwZY


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 31, 2011)

how is this still open it's fake! it's using an android emu so it can't play n64 games on it's own. title is fake.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 31, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> how is this still open it's fake! it's using an android emu so it can't play n64 games on it's own. title is fake.


It's real for the reason you yourself just stated.  The Xperia can run the N64 emulator and thus can play N64 games, thus it's not fake.


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, there is an N64 emulator for Android, so I would think it can.

This alone makes this the best phone ever. I wish I could upgrade from my Blackberry...


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 31, 2011)

rdurbin said:
			
		

> FireEmblemGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the Wiimote connects to the phone via Bluetooth, and ideally you'd have the phone propped up or set down in a way that you could see the screen clearly without holding the device. For on-the-go gaming, if you don't want to carry some sort of Bluetooth control device, there's still the on-screen controls, or for a racing game, using the tilt function and maybe the onscreen gas/brake buttons. Certainly not as ideal as a setup with integrated physical controls, but then, the only phone like that right now was only released recently, and with hardware that was starting to become outclassed by this time last year.


----------



## Snailface (Mar 31, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Well,* there is an N64 emulator for Android*, so I would think it can.
> 
> This alone makes this the best phone ever. I wish I could upgrade from my Blackberry...


Lol, not any more.
http://kotaku.com/#!5787452/playstatio...-phones-release

Edit: Whoops, they yanked the PS emulator not the N64 emu. Sorry. Still newsworthy though. I wonder if Nints will get the N64 emu pulled?


----------

